# Mediterranian Charters



## Rob Monk (Aug 19, 2014)

I am going to my wires homeland in Europe in a few weeks and we are trying to plan an excursion. I have been trying to find a good place to charter a sailboat somewhere such as Greece or Croatia for a week but I am completely new to this. I don't have any formal courses but I do own a 25' here in Halifax NS and I crew a J30 in the local races. That is to say I know how to sail and I am thinking the North Atlantic probably offers some challenges that I wouldn't find on the Med. 

I'm not looking for a massive boat, in fact I would be happy with anything with a cabin (my wife might disagree ). 

Looking for information from someone who may have done this in the past. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## goboatingnow (Oct 10, 2008)

> That is to say I know how to sail and I am thinking the North Atlantic probably offers some challenges that I wouldn't find on the Med.


Id suggest it might be the other way round!.

The big centres and Croatia, Greece, Turkey. If a newbie, perhaps you might consider the mainstream operators like Sunsail/Moorings. There web site has all you need to know.

Dave


----------



## alex_sauvage (Aug 31, 2012)

In Croatia you probably will need to have formal certification ( there is a list of acceptable certifications somewhere on the web) and also VHF radio operator license. In Greece, they would prefer you have one , but you might be able to get away without it. Try to contact charter company directly and see if they will consider your experience.


----------



## Rob Monk (Aug 19, 2014)

I decided to leave the sail chartering alone this year and I figure I will o and get some of the formal training that I probably should have anyways.

That being said... I am in Marmaris area right now and I was curious if anyone had knowledge of any boats that would take me out a for a few hours? I'd almost prefer if it where just a Joe-blow cruiser that finds themselves out this way. I've been considering taking a trip down to the marina and seeing what I can find but as always I figured I would check with the internet first


----------



## Beku1 (Sep 24, 2014)

Hello, I ´am not sure if its allowed to write my company website adress here, so contact me. We have charter offers all around the world, especially in the mediteranian. 
Bye Ben


----------

